# Super clyde !! Fuel EX , NINER RIP 9, Stumpjumper FSR



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys, Currently riding and 2013 Trek Stache 7. Love it, but tired of being beat up by the PA rocks. Looking for a Full suspension ride. I'm 6'3 300lbs geared up. My budget is 3k-4k and I'm looking into Trek Fuel EX, Niner RIP 9, and Stumpy FSR. I'm looking for any feedback / reviews from fellow super Clyde's. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dpatent (Jan 28, 2007)

I've been on a stumpy for the better part of the last 8 years and rode it while being 280lbs. It's a solid bike. The thing to watch out for would be the wheels. Right now you should be able to get a 2014 Stumpy comp for around $2k. Use some of your budget and get good wheels. Or just ride on them until you break them and then upgrade....

I've also test ridden the trek and loved it. It was definitely capable and very well built. There was slightly more pedal bob so if you like to crank out of the saddle you might not like the bike as much.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

dpatent said:


> I've been on a stumpy for the better part of the last 8 years and rode it while being 280lbs. It's a solid bike. The thing to watch out for would be the wheels. Right now you should be able to get a 2014 Stumpy comp for around $2k. Use some of your budget and get good wheels. Or just ride on them until you break them and then upgrade....
> 
> I've also test ridden the trek and loved it. It was definitely capable and very well built. There was slightly more pedal bob so if you like to crank out of the saddle you might not like the bike as much.


Thanks for the reply. I do have a dt swiss wheel set from my Stache that I will use. So I do have that part covered. More so worried about climbing and small drops. How does the stumpy do on the climbs. The niner is the only one I had a chance to ride and it climbed very well.


----------



## dpatent (Jan 28, 2007)

the niner relies partly on chain tension to keep bob to a minimum. That can be either good or bad depending on how you mash.

Some stumpjumpers come with the brain rear shock which should dramatically reduce bob and help climbing. I never had it on mine and it did just fine. 

Drops are where the stumpy will shine above the other two IMHO. It's so buttery smooth and plush.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm not a Super Clyde but I do weigh 250 geared up ready to ride. I picked up a 2012 Carbon Stumpy FSR 29er 2 years ago for $2600. As was mentioned I replaced the wheelset immediately based on prior experience. Probably the best bike I have ever owned. I've ridden a few Ibis and Niner bikes and nothing yet has swayed me away. It has held up to everything I've put it through. As far as climbing goes I usually have it in trail mode. If it is really chunky I will use the descend mode as it tracks better. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Whichever one gives you more shock options, as in a somewhat generic size. My Superfly 100 pedaled good (I'm a baby Clyde - 200lbs) but the shock size was very restricting in upgrade choices. I blew up 3 of them in 9 months (all Fox) and then sold the damn thing. I was in the Trek shop a week ago and they had a memo from Fox blaming the cold weather for all the issues this winter. Screw that noise. New bike isn't a Trek, isn't full suspension and doesn't have a Fox fork.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd go with the FSR ,such a smooth bike.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback. Going to try and demo a Stumpy Comp EVO 29. Looking like that may be the winner.


----------



## HBSURFDAD (May 29, 2014)

I am a little bigger than you and my Stumpy Evo has been bulletproof for me. Some great deals on the 2014's if you can find them.

Good luck to you.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm the same size as you and ride a Fuel Ex8 & love it. Go ride them if you can.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

I was 324 without gear when I was shopping and HATED the pogo bounciness of the SJ-FSR. The Fuel was also a wallowy pig for me. I ended up buying a 2013 Camber Comp as the rear end felt better planted and did not bounce like a pogo stick. I guess I also tend to "ride light" as the OEM wheels have performed nicely. The onyl issue I have had with them is the sheering off of 2 spoke nipples mid ride. Finished both of those rides with the wheel only slightly out of true. 

YMMV but I would take a look at and ride the Camber or even the Camber Evo while you are shopping the Stumpjumper FSR.


----------



## dpatent (Jan 28, 2007)

That makes no sense. The camber is almost identical to the stumpy save for less travel and slightly lower end starting components. 

The benefit of the stumpy is that you can get a model with the "brain" rear shock which isolates pedal bob from trail terrain.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

The rear swing arm on the Camber is a different design with fewer pivots. Trust me, after spending time on the SJ-FSR, Camber and Epic, they are 3 VERY different bikes despite all using the FSR style. The Camber is not just a cheapened up Stumpjumper FSR. The "Brain" shock may be nice for pedal bob, but pedalling correctly from the start fixes pedal bob. Not only that, but as "great" as the brain may be, you will be down for a minimum of 3 weeks when it comes time to rebuild it because it MUST be sent back to the factory to rebuild because of the Brain.  

I spent MONTHS shopping for my bike and spent ample time on both the SJ-FSR and Camber on my trails before buying. They are VERY much different bikes. I never took the Fuel to the trail because I couldn't even get it to feel "right" on a parking lot test (the Rumblefish was even worse than the Fuel).

As for the Camber having lower parts, compare apples to apples.... look at the Camber Evo 29 and the SJ-FSR Comp Evo 29. They are the closest in price and share the same parts line up almost identically down the sheet. The SJ-FSR is more expensive because it is sporting the Spec dropper post.


----------



## dpatent (Jan 28, 2007)

I've ridden both as well. Almost exact same rear triangle, same # of pivots, take a look at the pics:

Specialized Bicycle Components
Specialized Bicycle Components

But I do agree that re-building the brain sucks.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

So I am a super clyde who's been riding for a few years now and had a 2010 26" Specialized Stumpjumper FSR with the brain. It did not work for me. Way too bouncy. Lots of pedal strikes. Very flexy. Even sent my shock into Specialized for tuning and it came back way too stiff and made the bike not fun to ride. Actually sent the shock back to de-tune it so I could sell it to a buddy. 

I currently have a 2011 Niner WFO, which is pretty close to the current RIP9. I highly recommend Niner's CVA for clydes. It pedals amazingly well and is a pretty stiff frame. Have 2.5 years on it with no problems. 

No experience with the Trek, altho I did have a GF Hifi for a while and it too was way under-biked for my size.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

dpatent said:


> I've ridden both as well. Almost exact same rear triangle, _*same # of pivots*_, take a look at the pics:


The Camber has 4 pivots: 1 near the rear axle, the main pivot near the bottom bracket and 2 on the linkage that connects the shock to the swing arm.
The SJ-FSR has 5 pivots: 1 near the rear axle, the main pivot near the bottom bracket and *3* on the linkage that connects the shock to the swing arm.

While the design may look similar, they are not the same.

The SJ-FSR has a leverage ratio of 2.71:1 or 2.81:1 depending on whether you select the non-Evo 29 or the Evo 29.
The Camber has a leverage ratio of 2.29:1 or 2.35:1 depending on whether you select the non-Evo or Evo versions.

The bikes look a lot alike, but they are not the same.

A lower leverage ratio (when other things are equal) will usually handle a larger rider better as the rider will be able to run a lower shock pressure to obtain the correct sag. The anomaly in specialized line is the Epic in the leverage ratio quest. It bangs out a 1.88:1 but it rode TERRIBLY as if it were just collapsing under me no matter what pressure was run.

Everybody has their opinion. Your mileage may vary. Please don't join a forum and try to stomp out another opinion by flat out telling someone they are wrong unless you really have some empirical, non-biased method of backing it up.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

The pedal bob is def a concern for me. I'm more of a sit and spin as a posed to a masher. I do need a good climbing bike as more than half of my rides include a lot of total elevation change . I have demo'ed the niner and liked it. But I'm not sure that I will be able to get a stumpy out on the trails for a demo.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

The Niner is a really nice bike. The suspension system it uses is very resistant to pedal bob. The Pivot 429 would also be a very good bike to fight pedal bob. The FSR system is going to be a bit more "lively" which can also mean it may bob more than others. I am a spinner and have no bob on the Camber. My riding buddy had to ask if I was using the lock out on the last gravel grinder I rode on the bike... cranking down a flat at 21-22mph with no bob. Like I said before, I am a big guy, but I ride light.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Knight511 said:


> The Niner is a really nice bike. The suspension system it uses is very resistant to pedal bob. The Pivot 429 would also be a very good bike to fight pedal bob. The FSR system is going to be a bit more "lively" which can also mean it may bob more than others. I am a spinner and have no bob on the Camber. My riding buddy had to ask if I was using the lock out on the last gravel grinder I rode on the bike... cranking down a flat at 21-22mph with no bob. Like I said before, I am a big guy, but I ride light.


I doubt you're holding 21-22mph for very long at all on a full suspension mountain bike with knobby tires if you're on flat ground/gravel... that's Cat1 levels of fast even on a road bike, which has rigid frame and tiny slick tires as advantages.


----------



## dpatent (Jan 28, 2007)

Knight511 said:


> The Camber has 4 pivots: 1 near the rear axle, the main pivot near the bottom bracket and 2 on the linkage that connects the shock to the swing arm.
> The SJ-FSR has 5 pivots: 1 near the rear axle, the main pivot near the bottom bracket and *3* on the linkage that connects the shock to the swing arm.


That's not an extra pivot on the stumpy, it's just a different attachment point for the shock, exactly to your point of the different leverage ratios. Check this close up of the camber showing concentric pivot and attachment points for the rear shock.

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/O2s6dfXs5P8/maxresdefault.jpg

now compare that to the split shock attachment vs. rear pivot of the stumpjumper:

https://lp1.pinkbike.org/p5pb6836869/p5pb6836869.jpg

still the same number of pivots, just different shock mounting which only affects the leverage ratio.


----------



## rossomtb (Jul 5, 2013)

M320 - What do you get?

I'm also a medium Clyde (72", 215lbs) that rides on VA and MD. Last year I demo'd the Niner RIP RDO, the Trek Fuel EX 9 29 and the Stumpy FSR Carbon comp 29. All of them great trail machines. But when I test the Stumpy (the last demo of all 3) it really was the All Around Winner! It feels solid, fast and furious! Very quite and capable bike. I have been a Trek owner for the last 14 years. I did like the Fuel EX 9 but it was missing something...I felt more confident on the Stumpy. I fit me like a glove. Remember the bike is an extension of your body, once you are sit on that saddle and both feet on the pedals human and bike are only one! Again, 3 great bikes. Spring is around the corner so I hope you have chosen your weapon or close to pull the trigger!


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

rossomtb said:


> M320 - What do you get?
> 
> I'm also a medium Clyde (72", 215lbs) that rides on VA and MD. Last year I demo'd the Niner RIP RDO, the Trek Fuel EX 9 29 and the Stumpy FSR Carbon comp 29. All of them great trail machines. But when I test the Stumpy (the last demo of all 3) it really was the All Around Winner! It feels solid, fast and furious! Very quite and capable bike. I have been a Trek owner for the last 14 years. I did like the Fuel EX 9 but it was missing something...I felt more confident on the Stumpy. I fit me like a glove. Remember the bike is an extension of your body, once you are sit on that saddle and both feet on the pedals human and bike are only one! Again, 3 great bikes. Spring is around the corner so I hope you have chosen your weapon or close to pull the trigger!


I actually ended up going a completely different way. I emailed my two local niner dealers and no one ever go back to me. So I emailed my local Santa Cruz guy and explained to him what I was looking at and my budget and long story short , much to my surprise we worked out a deal and I ordered a XXL Tallboy LTc with a 150mm Pike RCT3. Due in next week.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

M320 said:


> I actually ended up going a completely different way. I emailed my two local niner dealers and no one ever go back to me. So I emailed my local Santa Cruz guy and explained to him what I was looking at and my budget and long story short , much to my surprise we worked out a deal and I ordered a XXL Tallboy LTc with a 150mm Pike RCT3. Due in next week.


sweet ! pretty sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## rossomtb (Jul 5, 2013)

Good Choice too!

post some pics once you receive it.

Cheers!


----------



## rossomtb (Jul 5, 2013)

Good Choice too!

post some pics once you receive it.

Cheers!:thumbsup:


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Here she is !!!


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

santa cruz is the shizzit !! congrats !!


----------

